# Homer pecking on tippler



## _ekk (Jan 17, 2018)

Hi, I recently bought a pair of your tippler but since I only have one loft I put them together with my racing homer pair. It's just since that since they've been together in the loft, the homer cock won't stop pecking on the two newbies. 

I'm thinking because the homer has been in the loft much longer, it may have become territorial and wants the loft to himself and his hen. 

What's the right thing to do here?


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Create enough room for those you have and the ones you want to raise.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

If there isn't enough room then they will fight more. If it is too small a space you will have problems.
When you add birds to a loft, some other males will hassel them, but if enough room, they will eventually accept them. But as rpalmer has stated, there must be enough room.


----------



## _ekk (Jan 17, 2018)

Hey, thanks! My loft is around 4x4sqft with 2 open nest boxes inside, no enclosure. I'm thinking of just putting a small cage in then place the tippler pair in it. Until they are accepted by the first pair, at least.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You can try that. Let us know how it goes.
4X4 isn't very large a space, so it would be normal for the first pair to view it as their territory.


----------



## Flapdoodle (Nov 8, 2009)

I would lock up your homer cock in the small cage, providing they are not on eggs or babies. Give the pair a chance to get used to the loft. One bird in a small cage is better than two.


----------

